# New old Causing 5914



## songbird (Aug 11, 2012)

It's me again. I just purchashed a Clausing 5914, that hasn't been used in a while. I'm thinking about changing, or just adding oil to the headstock and apron, but having some trouble finding the recommended Shell Tonna 27 for the headstock and Shell Tonna 33 for the apron. I have Mobil Vactra #2, has anyone used that? Will it work in both locations? Thanks in advance, Jim.


----------



## 12bolts (Aug 11, 2012)

Jim,
I dont think Tonna 27 is being blended anymore and I am not too sure about T33.
I believe Vactra #1 is the comparable product to T33, but vactra #2 is a suitable replacement.
Tonna 27 can be replaced with a DTE 24 oil.

Cheers Phil


----------



## songbird (Aug 11, 2012)

12bolts said:


> Jim,
> I dont think Tonna 27 is being blended anymore and I am not too sure about T33.
> I believe Vactra #1 is the comparable product to T33, but vactra #2 is a suitable replacement.
> Tonna 27 can be replaced with a DTE 24 oil.
> ...



Thanks Phil. Here is another dumb question, where do you find a DTE 24 oil? Is it something that a store like NAPA would carry?


----------



## 12bolts (Aug 11, 2012)

Jim,
I am not familiar with what a NAPA store is  but DTE 24 is a hydraulic oil. Here in Aus. I just walk into my local petroleum products distributor and tell them what I want. They stock a fair range of most of their products and anything they dont have is usually just the next depot away, so they overnight it for me. I imagine that some bigger agricultural equipment or machinery stores would carry DTE24, but you would probably pay a premium for them to peel the BP/Shell/Exxon label off and put their own on :whistle:

Cheers Phil


----------



## November X-ray (Aug 11, 2012)

12bolts said:


> Jim,
> I am not familiar with what a NAPA store is
> Cheers Phil



NAPA = Never Any Parts Available...... Just Kidding, it is a National Auto Parts chain in the States! Mostly every town has one near it.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 11, 2012)

Cross referrance chart.

http://www.metalwebnews.com/howto/chart/lube.html

 "Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## songbird (Aug 12, 2012)

thanks Phil, I'll try that.





12bolts said:


> Jim,
> I am not familiar with what a NAPA store is  but DTE 24 is a hydraulic oil. Here in Aus. I just walk into my local petroleum products distributor and tell them what I want. They stock a fair range of most of their products and anything they dont have is usually just the next depot away, so they overnight it for me. I imagine that some bigger agricultural equipment or machinery stores would carry DTE24, but you would probably pay a premium for them to peel the BP/Shell/Exxon label off and put their own on :whistle:
> 
> Cheers Phil


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 12, 2012)

If you have a Tractor Supply, they carry it, as would most ag machinery suppliers.


----------



## songbird (Aug 12, 2012)

Tony Wells said:


> If you have a Tractor Supply, they carry it, as would most ag machinery suppliers.



Thanks Tony, there are several "tractor" supply companies around here, I'll try them on Monday. Thanks for the reply, Jim.


----------



## architard (Aug 14, 2012)

As I just picked up a Clausing 4914 I was looking for the same lubricants as you. 

I found Enco has both the DTE 24 and the vactra #2 in 1 gallon sizes. They were the cheapest I could find it anywhere online. Plus you can use the TAKEUPS promo code to get free shipping if you order before friday!


----------



## songbird (Aug 14, 2012)

architard said:


> As I just picked up a Clausing 4914 I was looking for the same lubricants as you.
> 
> I found Enco has both the DTE 24 and the vactra #2 in 1 gallon sizes. They were the cheapest I could find it anywhere online. Plus you can use the TAKEUPS promo code to get free shipping if you order before friday!



Cool! I will order it thru Enco. By the way, Napa was no help at all! Thanks, Jim.


----------

